
Ask HN: An idea that you could not implement? - ninjahatho9
We haven&#x27;t had an idea thread in a while. Can you share what  project you wanted to implement but you couldnot for some reason.<p>What ideas and projects will take over communities and in turn the world in next 3 years?<p>I personally think- adtech is very saturated. DSP have become commodities with each company coming up of their own. There is a good chance for innovation in this space.
======
viraptor
Bubble burster bot. Identify cliques with few "outside" connections, that talk
about politics on a social network. Start engaging both groups with content
"acceptable" to both of them. Continue until direct connections are formed and
move on. "Content" can be trivial - like finding a link posted by one person
and responding "similar to this, right? <link to other person's post including
related link>"

Potential risk: choosing bad content could cause more conflicts than new
connections.

Why not done: just came up with it, also unlikely to be profitable unless you
get a research grant for it.

Trigger: this idea is similar, right?
[https://twitter.com/Aelkus/status/796845589254275072](https://twitter.com/Aelkus/status/796845589254275072)

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
like Correct The Record?

> but not like that

------
faddat
Inverse Commerce -

Customers simply type what they want. GPS locates the customer. Companies
submit reverse bids both manually and algorithmically. Customer accepts what
suits them best. Yay, money saved, time saved, customer happy.

Specifically, I don't have enough experience building android apps to make it
as slick as I would like. Happy to talk with anyone about it. Can build back
end, will travel, etc :).

~~~
xtracto
This is something I also have been thinking about... specially because I am
useless around fixing the house.

I would love to be able to write somewhere "my backyard aluminium door has
problem closing/is stuck" and get quotes from whoever is the indicated
person/profession to fix that.

I started learning React Native to do that, but darn I just don't have enough
time :(

------
TAForObvReasons
The recent election should have made it clear to everyone that many
communities, centered around industries like manufacturing or fossil fuel
energy, have been decimated in the last few decades or so. These are obviously
large trends, but in our technological and economic progress we should figure
out how to make sure these communities are not left behind.

I would like to see a larger effort for the SV community to expand into some
of these communities and help give some of these communities a much-needed
economic jolt.

~~~
developer2
a) Doesn't actually answer the OP's question whatsoever. b) Drones on
uselessly and in a negative tone about the election; get over it.

~~~
developer2
Right. Downvote me because I react against someone who thinks that commenting
about the election on a completely unrelated topic is appropriate. Good job,
HN.

~~~
ivm
Fixing the issues of our countries is not only related but also should be a
priority for all of us because they slow down progress in all other areas.

------
slinger
I don't think these ideas would take over communities neither the world, but
they are awesome:

1) Some kind of crawler that goes through YouTube videos indexing them and its
subtitles and then when a user searches a word or idiom the web app would show
some part of a video that speaks exactly that search term. I know there are
other services that does that, but I want something more natural since these
services use some kind of text to speech with a robotic voice and not a real
life situation.

2) An old school open world MMORPG with modern graphics and a mix of Ultima
Online (PVP) and Diablo III (Dungeons) gameplay. Nowadays every mmorpg is a
copy of World of Warcraft with a different story. There is no innovation...

EDIT: add another idea :)

~~~
wahnfrieden
I researched building this a few years ago. YouTube has this data indexed but
didnt seem to expose a reasonable programmatic search interface for it.
Indexing and providing the search myself seemed far beyond scope (would
YouTube even allow harvesting all that?).

~~~
toomuchtodo
Use a chrome extension that piggybacks off of existing YouTube users to crawl
YT (similar to RECAP for PACER), push to S3, process with Lambda to build your
index and throw away the raw data after processing.

Bonus if you can finagle all of this with free AWS credits from their startup
incubator offers.

------
tmnvix
An idea I've had kicking around for a few years now is an app that presents
famous artworks in the context of time and place.

For people like myself who like great art but have very little knowledge about
the relationships or even chronology of the various movements, it would be
great to have a broad range of artworks representative of the various
movements placed on a map. Together with a slider type interface to choose
time periods I think you could get a really good idea of how and when the
different movements evolved and how they relate to each other. You could
easily see for instance that there wasn't much happening in city x in a
particular decade but a lot going on in city y. Move forward a decade and
while y might be in decline, you can easily see that city z is becoming active
- and that the newer works have clearly been influenced by what was happening
in city y a decade earlier.

I have a fairly clear idea of how something like this could be monetised,
together with how to get the necessary content. Haven't given much thought to
how it might be marketed though. You could call it 'Art in Space and Time'
(artisat).

I like that it presents a great challenge from a UI perspective - it could be
done really well or really badly.

Anyhow, work keeps getting in the way...

If anyone likes the idea, go for it. Get in touch if you'd like to hear a
little more - I might even be willing to get involved.

~~~
bobosha
try cuseum.com

------
Razengan
We should have a regular "Suggest HN" or "Ideas for HN" post where people
suggest ideas or projects for other hackers to make, similar to the
SomebodyMakeThis subreddit [1].

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis/)

------
judahmeek
I've been dreaming of creating a platform that used crowd sourcing to map
concept & procedural masteries to higher level masteries and to occupations.
Basically, a giant graph database mapping concepts, procedures, systems
(versioned), and occupations. I think such a database could be used to improve
learning management systems for school faculty and autodidacts alike. It could
also serve as the basis for a performance/competency evaluation system that
could replace resumes eventually.

~~~
ivan_ah
That's very cool. I've been thinking about "detailed" prerequisite structures
(e.g. [1]) for a long time, but I never thought about connecting with
occupations/jobs/competencies. In addition to replacing resumes, it could also
replace exams (e.g. mastery-based grades).

[1]
[https://minireference.com/static/tutorials/conceptmap.pdf](https://minireference.com/static/tutorials/conceptmap.pdf)

~~~
hnhamdani
I like the idea, which is work for autodidact/professional who want to master
their craftmanship. There is always something to learn. By giving mastery path
as a guide would help on self-improvement.

We've seen it in Pluralsight or FreecodeCamp where they made the paths for
their users. Now, if we can turn it around by making it crowd sourced and to a
wider skills, that'd be awesome.

------
afarrell
A couples' reading list.

Step 1: My wife and I both download an app.

Step 2: We link our accounts.

Step 3: We each find and read articles in the app, Pocket-style.

When done with an article, swipe right if I think my wife should read it.
Swipe left if I don't want to pass it on.

Step 4: Open the queue of articles that my wife thinks I should read. Read
them. Swipe right if I want to chat about it with her. Swipe left if I don't.

Step 5: On the weekends, as we're going for our walk, talk about the articles
we both found intellectually stimulating.

~~~
ShinyCyril
A friend and I implemented a similar interface for picking a place to eat with
your partner / friend. We felt the Tinder-style interaction led to a really
nice UX, but didn't gain any traction. It's good to see this interaction being
applied to areas other than dating!

~~~
afarrell
Is the app available on iOS? Does it have data for London restaurants? wife
and I would use it.

------
andrewtbham
I have wanted to build a chat bot that acts as a counselor. I am quite sure it
could be created with enough training data or at least be used for training.
But it is difficult to convice anyone else that it's a good idea.

Here is an outline of the technical requirements and how they could be
achieved.

[https://github.com/andrewt3000/DL4NLP/blob/master/carl.md#co...](https://github.com/andrewt3000/DL4NLP/blob/master/carl.md#counseling-
and-machine-learning)

------
chiliap2
A Reddit alternative where the ranking for posts was personalized to each
user. The ranking would be based the similarity between the voting history of
the people who've voted compared to your own voting history. Think Netflix
recommendation algorithm for Reddit.

~~~
EchoAce
Couldn't this simply exacerbate the very problem of echo chambers in social
media?

~~~
wodenokoto
It might not be great for political discussion, but just fine for people
looking for discussions on their favorite TV show or programming language.

------
old-gregg
I always wanted to build an indoor navigation system for a phone. Large office
buildings, hotels and especially department stores can be hard to find stuff
in and you have to rely on navigation signs of inconsistent quality.

I couldn't build it because I a) lack hardware expertise to figure out tricks
to navigate without GPS or/and map buildings and b) never figured out a
realistic GTM for this.

~~~
myroon5
I've always wished there would be just a simple tablet at the entrance of
grocery/supermarket stores to search for a product's location.

~~~
ice109
the reason this doesn't exist is because stores make money off you wandering
around, looking for what you want, picking up other stuff along the way.

~~~
myroon5
A man can dream

------
alan-crowe
I'm intrigued by the Futamura projections and the possibility of getting a
compiler for a programming language "for free" by using partial evaluation to
specialize an interpreter. It appears that fully automatic theorem proving
technology isn't powerful enough for this to work well enough to be
interesting.

But what about proof assistants? It struck me that using a proof assistant to
guide the theorem prover inside a partial evaluator offers an opportunity to
repartition the coding task. The idea of "end user programming" always fails
because we cannot sufficiently separate the idea of a program that serves as
specification (here is what we want done, its a shame that this specification
isn't really runable because the implied algorithm is too inefficient (think
about PROLOG, where a naive program may well be logically correct, but
backtracks itself an exponential runtime)) and a program that describes a
tolerably efficient algorithm. The poor end user has enough trouble with
writing code that specifies the computation correctly without worrying about
computer-sciencey stuff about how the computer should actually go about
computing it.

If only there was some way the person rewriting the code to make it go fast
could do so at one remove. He works with the end user programmer first time
through, but subsequent revisions by the end user get rewritten
automatically...

This was the vision I tried to articulate in
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.lang.lisp/5p8oVP5dGbU/V...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.lang.lisp/5p8oVP5dGbU/VSbp0zBLnaYJ)
but my health has failed and I've not got any further forward :-(

------
buzzybee
Yesterday I got myself enthused for personalized intelligent agents, user-
controlled systems that would be a generalized filtering and mediation point
for communications. A concrete example is to take a user's Facebook feed and
automatically detox it: scrub it of the ads, content marketing, and fake news,
and reprioritize the remaining content in a way heuristically believed to aid
user well-being, rather than engagement metrics.

A polished, credible implementation of that would mark the beginning of a new
marketplace centered on agent services that prey on existing Web companies and
tear open their data silos and adtech, one user at a time.

But what ultimately stops me from further consideration is that the level of
AI know-how needed to do this is not a commodity at this time - you'd need a
full team of top talent, and it probably wouldn't be
cheap/fast/customizable/secure enough for users if done now. I think it will
happen though, the signs of it happening are gradually emerging, and when it
does, watch out!

------
kmf
I had an idea a few months ago that I liked a lot - a drop-in service for
Amazon-style recommendations for your web app. It was going to be Stripe-like
in ease of use, where you could just drop a lib in and start getting
recommendations immediately.

On the service-end, it would have basically been an Apache Spark instance
doing collaborative filtering as data comes in. It seemed like a pretty sweet
idea, but I couldn't find the time to work on it.

If this seems like a cool idea, you should definitely steal it and start
working on it.

Related to this -- I wrote a blog post about a lot of my random ideas I
haven't finished and why you should steal them. Complete list and blog post
here:
[https://kristianfreeman.com/post/steal/](https://kristianfreeman.com/post/steal/)

------
brg
A mouse droid.

In more detail, an innocuous autonomous droid that reminds me of meetings and
takes me to the right location. Intelligent enough to correct for diversions
to the wc or coffee machine, and stay out from under foot.

------
_nalply
Natural language understanding. This will open Pandora's can, sort of, because
really intelligent surveillance and ad targeting becomes possible. Combine a
neural network and a lexicon and map an uttering to a graph with probabilities
where the graph nodes are entries in the lexicon.

Note that this is partly independent from speech recognition. Perhaps speech
could be translated to a string of word alternatives with probabilities, and
language understanding gives a hint which alternatives make more sense.

In other words, language understanding could help speech recognition.

~~~
wodenokoto
> Perhaps speech could be translated to a string of word > alternatives with
> probabilities, and language > understanding gives a hint which alternatives
> make more > sense.

This is already done, but probabilities are used to determine the best
alternative.

So basically we ask

    
    
        if p("which" | "Ding dong", "is dead") < p("witch" | "Ding dong", "is dead") 
        then print("witch")
    

Or basically, which of the alternatives have the highest probability given the
context and we find a way to measure similar contexts.

This generally doesn't give us an understanding of the text.

~~~
_nalply
Yes. I didn't mean to propose that. I know that speech recognition already
considers alternatives and probabilities.

The main focus of my proposal is something different: a more intuitive
«understanding» using neural networks and lexicons. This is somewhat
orthogonal to speech recognition.

Then I suggested that this «understanding» could help make speech recognition
more reliable by adjusting of some probabilities.

You see, I have an important insight as a Deaf person. Lipreading only offers
a small part of what a person could understand by hearing. But I am often
still able to understand what a person says by guessing and using the
discourse context to fill in the blanks. I am sure that we all do that to some
extent, or we wouldn't have homonyms in the language.

This insight tells me that perhaps a disrupting innovation would be a more
natural «understanding» of text (in written form) with the help of neural
networks and a lexicon.

------
meesterdude
For me, it was a brain for my brain. I slung a lot of code to get what I
wanted, but at the end of the day the encryption options are just not robust
enough - or do not fit with other toolings needed.

~~~
bobjordan
Yes, I get this. I've been trying to code a virtual factory so that I can
replace my actual factory and the overhead that comes with an actual factory.
Just can't quite get there.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I'd like to be able to mod comment sorting methods for various sites to mimic
other sites. ie. Sort Facebook comments based on HN's comment sorting method,
& vice-versa.

------
fillskills
iPlantTrees - kind of tree sharing. You want a plant, post location. You know
how to plant or have money, go there and plant a real tree. 8 billion people
and counting. If every 8th person plants 1 tree, we can have a billion trees.

~~~
bootload
_" iPlantTrees - kind of tree sharing. You want a plant, post location."_

the secondary market here is you search by tree and find fruit/seeds/nuts. A
more generic, iPlant would also show vegetables/crops and hook this up to
seasonal sales.

~~~
fillskills
That's brilliant. Would definitely add it. Thanks for the suggestion!!

~~~
bootload
_" show vegetables/crops and hook this up to seasonal sales"_

I've been noticing the market for local _fresh_ food is pretty big. If you
have a system that decentralises the growing it could used as a peer to peer
sales or arbitrage where people buy others and re-sell.

As for the iPlantTrees, yes... This is what has been done in my hometown,
Melbourne ~
[http://melbourneurbanforestvisual.com.au](http://melbourneurbanforestvisual.com.au)

~~~
fillskills
The Melbourne site is fantastic. Lot of useful data presented in the a very
digestible manner. Haven't seen such info on any US ones so far. I have
reached out to them to see if there is room for knowledge sharing.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
A dating app where after a first meetup, each participant rates each other on
how accurate/truthful their profile was. If you misrepresent yourself too many
times, you are suspended from the platform until you update your
profile/photo.

My single friend tells me of dissapointing dates where the profile photos are
years old. She especially dislikes guys who lie about their age to date women
in their 20's.

------
smrtinsert
A mood indicator for every person within a nation. Takes into account
technical know how and intent to thwart. Think of everyone from people who
dont even use phones to a SF techie. The goal is to share in parseable data
what is important to you on a daily basis (or as often as you like) so that
sentiment is not a surprise to fellow countrymen or governments, advertisers,
entertainers etc.

~~~
viraptor
Sounds like an origin story for the series Psychopass
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycho-
Pass](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycho-Pass)) Just tune for
mood=disruptive/angry.

------
cb21
Images are so hard to search for. So many times I've tried to rediscover a
hilarious gif I saw the other day and failed.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
A self-hosting static Linux distro, with pacman. It's bloody hard to bootstrap
a Linux userspace from scratch in general, but when you add that you want
everything to be static it just gets stupidly difficult. I'll try again at
some point with another strategy, it'll be the fourth such attempt.

~~~
faddat
Not certain I could implement.

Certain I'd like to talk with you about your strategy and see if we can get
any closer than you did the past three times.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
This is my current best effort:
[https://gogs.sr.ht/SirCmpwn/sconix](https://gogs.sr.ht/SirCmpwn/sconix)

I was trying to build a clean static system I could use as a bootstrap to
build clean packages from. Ran into trouble with things like coreutils, util-
linux, and fakeroot. Making things harder is that I'm building everything
against musl libc because glibc doesn't handle static linking well (and also
because I don't like glibc).

I'm thinking a better strategy might be to use some other host system with
pacman to build a base system of clean static packages, then use pacstrap to
get this system up and running.

------
wilbertliu
Back then I wanted to implement an internet provider, since my country sucks
on providing it with a proper plans

~~~
ninjahatho9
That's a great idea. I still think we have a long way to go for wireless peer-
to-peer network that can act as transreceiver with something cellphone like
device.

------
Grom_PE
An algorithm that takes two downscaled images of different resolutions and
rebuilds a higher resolution image.

------
talktime
Reputational Review Network - A review network where users can rate local
restaurants, services, goods and other reviewers' credibility. Ratings are
personalized based on your own reviews and who you find credible - this gives
a user an incentive to keep their reviews honest.

~~~
jon_richards
One complaint I've heard is people looking for restaurants and finding 4-5
star rated McDonalds. Seems ripe for PCA or something. There are a ton of
examples of this sort of analysis too, especially since Netflix made their
datasets available. Here's the first paper I found:
[http://www.lkozma.net/mlsp09binary.pdf](http://www.lkozma.net/mlsp09binary.pdf)

~~~
chrisfosterelli
I think absolute ratings for restaurants in general tend to be garbage, since
a rating is skewed to the average expectations of the guests.

The 5-star McDonalds may be a really good McDonalds that's very clean and
consistent, but the $50/meal ocean-side bar only has 3-stars because the steak
is sometimes rare instead of medium-rare. People are rating relative to their
expectations of the restaurant, so someone who doesn't share those same
expectations will be confused that a dollar cheese burger is 5 stars but a
prime rib steak is 3 stars.

~~~
jon_richards
Yeah, that's why I recommend PCA. It works by finding groups of agreement. You
can then classify people by how much they resemble each group and predict how
they will react to a new thing by how their groups have reacted to it. One
criticism is that using it can easily lead to constructing echo chambers, but
that's exactly what you want for reviews. If you care about how a steak is
cooked, here is how other people who care about how a steak is cooked review
this restaurant.

------
antoineMoPa
An open hardware FPGA. Limiting factor: building integrated circuits costs a
fortune.

------
thescribe
I want to build a meta-layer that sits on top of basically every cloud
platform be it dropbox or facebook. The best one sentence pitch I can come up
with is "A dashboard for your online life" it should ideally do things like
present all your storage as a single filesystem, present all your social
networks as a single feed, and beyond that allow interactions between services
like saving an image from your social network to storage as easily as moving a
photo from one folder to another on a local machine. I want to commodify all
these web sites and make them as easy to script as bash.

~~~
jdale27
I think that is a great idea, and perhaps not unlike what the Semantic Web was
possibly intended to enable. But it seems not to have been very successful. Or
am I mistaken?

~~~
thescribe
I think I'm thinking of a more limited scope than the semantic web. The
semantic web needs everything, I just need the top 100 services people use.

------
jackyb
I would want to have something like Wikipedia that takes account of the user's
context and knowledge to present transformed text that is customized for the
user so it's easier to digest.

------
known
Check
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems)

------
bootload
good question, going through these ideas I keep in mind: _" The winds of
change originate in the unconscious minds of domain experts. If you're
sufficiently expert in a field, any weird idea or apparently irrelevant
question that occurs to you is ipso facto worth exploring."_ [0]

1/ So the idea I haven't done is build a hacker search engine. I'm not sure
what this would look like, but I'd bet being able to search through source
code at high/low levels might be interesting.

2/ Another idea is I noted on the the Amazon/NES classic thread, arbitrage by
Amazon/users resulting in instant sellout. Could this idea be used somehow?

[0] [http://paulgraham.com/ecw.html](http://paulgraham.com/ecw.html)

~~~
Animats
_being able to search through source code at high /low levels might be
interesting._

It was called "Google Code Search". 2005-2013. [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Code_Search](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Code_Search)

~~~
bootload
yeah I saw that. Was/is it any good? Is that all hackers search for? I'll take
a look at this. Might be some gaps I might find interesting.

------
paukiatwee
Machine/deep learning based github/gitlab/bitbucket issue bot that auto label
issue with "bug", "enhancement", or "question" label. Currently implemented
machine learning(no tuning yet) part but no time implement bot part.

------
krapp
An augmented reality app that changes other people's appearances on the fly.

Actually, anything AR. I'm fascinated by it and I can see a ton of
possibilities for it, I just can't afford to invest the time and money.

------
ruliov
I'm currently cannot implement my own programming language with dependent
types, because there is no fully formalized type theory in type theory itself.
And nobody didn't formalized it for 40 years.

------
talktime
SimVillage - A building simulation game of of a village of up to say 1,000
villagers. Like Simcity/Skylines, but with the emphasis on detailed human
simulation rather than on large scale.

~~~
viraptor
So dwarf fortress with human village setting?

~~~
eropple
Perhaps Banished is more in line with what he's describing.

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/242920/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/242920/)

~~~
talktime
Thanks, that's very interesting to me but not quite what I had in mind. I'm
thinking modern era, where the sims have links to an outside world - so some
sims would commute out of the village for work each day, some would go to the
nearby city for nightlife at weekends.

~~~
eropple
Look at Clockwork Empires, too.

------
johnnydoebk
A platform where random people are collaborating with each other to bootstrap
startups. Not difficult from a technical point of view. But it's not clear
whether anybody needs it.

~~~
Madsn
I'm convinced this exists - or at least used to exist, but can't seem to find
the site now. The idea was sort of like bountysource, where tasks were defined
and some sort of currency reward assigned to the task. The currency was
related to parts ownership in the final product/company. Maybe somebody else
knows what I'm talking about?

~~~
johnnydoebk
Was it assembly.com [1]?

[1]:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/assembly](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/assembly)

------
bobosha
mobile ad-hoc ephemeral groups : you are at a concert/conference, and someone
launches a group , others with the app are notified based on the various
criteria (geolocation, interest etc.) . you can subscribe and unsub as soon as
an event or session is over. This protects privacy etc. as only an avatar is
shared with others, you can message and talk with them, but disconnect once
done.

Can be used for announcements, notifications, 2-way comms etc.

------
michwill
Drone with a camera which flies and indexes physical world (like your house)
automatically. So that you can find your stuff :-)

------
bobosha
a stair climbing/hauling robot - most households have indoor staircases and
lugging heavy stuff up/down is a big pain point with rapidly aging
populations.

------
photogrammetry
I can't implement an asteroid mining program now because the cost of space
launch for the preliminary/prototype mining equipment would be prohibitively
high.

If I had access to a space launch capability for less than $100/kg, however, I
could bootstrap the whole business from my basement with an investment of
~$100-200k from some friends. [0]

From SpaceX's perspective, they can put ~5 tons in lunar orbit for a cost of
$200k in fuel [1]. $40/kg is great, but it's not what they charge their
customers, and it's not what they'd charge me - demand from comsat operators
with a much higher willingness to pay means that I have no access to the
market, and SpaceX needs to make a profit.

Give it 10-50 years, and I'd expect real asteroid mining will become
economically viable. [2]

[0] assuming zero NRE for mining robot fabrication and a single person salary.

[1] ignoring actual launch costs, personnel salaries, and assuming the whole
booster stack is paid for through infinite perfect recovery.

[2] see also Planetary Resources, and why they should be in hibernation mode,
not burning $2m/year developing camera sats. but hey, VCs have money to burn.

~~~
bbcbasic
Why not burn some vc money yourself?

~~~
photogrammetry
moral/ethical reasons, having better things to do.

------
farright
A voting system for websites based on "liquid democracy"[0], where a pagerank
like algorithm is used to let a person assign votes to others. The catch is
this system would deliver personalized scores so each person sees a
personalized ranking based on the votes they cast rather than an average of
everyone's votes.

The idea is that people get a "bubble" but that when people vote, hopefully
they take into account both quality and how similar the post is to their own.
So people get a better version of their own views, which hopefully also allows
them to see similar but non-identical views.

You can see that sites like reddit which tend to have high quality posts, but
many subreddis have very strong biases as well. Letting people live in their
own bubble means that people can write the best quality posts they can without
worrying if their bias matches the subreddit they are writing in.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delegative_democracy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delegative_democracy)

------
supercoder
One JavaScript framework to rule them all

~~~
Razengan
Personally I would love for Swift to take over the place of JS.

~~~
Someone
Won't happen. If Apple added Swift as a sibling language alongside JavaScript,
most people would still use JavaScript because of its wider support. If Apple
replaced JavaScript by Swift, that would be suicide for their platform.

What, IMO, will happen is that WebAssembly will replace JavaScript, creating a
level playing field for all languages. JavaScript will no longer be the only
language you can on both server and client, so we will see all-Python, all-
Javascript, all-Java, all-whatever frameworks in the browser (potentially each
with its own GUI library, but I think that won't happen). All-Swift could be
something that Apple could provide, and chances are they are already working
on it.

